# ONR 1st try



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey all,

So tried onr for the first time,

As a pre wash x2, wasn't so good at all to release the bugs so probably try BH autowash next time.

What I thought would take about 30mins seemed to take over 1.5 hours to clean and dry, but put everything away just minutes which is a plus!

As a wash it's fine, with multi mitts but as I was doing panel by panel it just dried up to quick, any help? I've attached the picture below, it was about 14c degrees with some wind. From what I knew onr wasn't meant to dry that quick, how can I avoid it??

Bucket 30ml onr to 7.5 litre water.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

My method

2 buckets, 1 with ONR mix, 1 with plain water.
Spray bottle with ONR mic
Soak x number of MF cloths in ONR bucket
Spray 2 panels next to each other with ONR mix
leave to dwell
Wing out MF so it's not dripping wet, fold, wipe panel, turn, wipe, repeat until panel done. Put MF in clean water
Dry panel with dry MF
Spray another panel
Take clean MF
Do 2nd panel 
Repeat

Depending on how dirty the car is I may reuse the MF's.

Yoyr pic looks like dirt drying on the panel.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Shouldn't be drying that quick! I fill a spray bottle with onr mix... Spray a panel.. Let it sit for 10 seconds or so.. go over the panel with my mitt... Then dry...rinse the mitt over a grit gaurd.. Move on to next panel... Simples. Never get swirls/scratches..i have never used this method on a really dirty car though

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

It does look like you've use too wet a cloth or mit on a dirty car, you haven't removed the dirty and it's dried.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

If it's warm, do a couple of panels at a time to prevent drying. Beauty of ONR is it drying on a panel isn't a big deal, just re-apply. Once you get the hang of it, you will take 30 mins. Patting dry probably took most of the time. I wipe dry as ONR gives such excellent lubrication.


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

It was warmish but I couldn’t do another panel before it dried up, which shows on the photo. 

I pre sprayed with 4ml to 1 litre onr, twice on bumper

had multi mitts in bucket 30ml to 7.5l pre soaked, 

dried each panel straight away, each panel ended up like the photo before drying. 

I wouldn’t say the car was that dirty, mostly rain water and bugs on the front. 

Would deionised water work with onr, prevent the water marks/spots ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

garage_dweller said:


> It does look like you've use too wet a cloth or mit on a dirty car, you haven't removed the dirty and it's dried.


Used 1 mitt for each section think it was 8. All soaked in bucket then rinsed the water out and wiped panel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Justanothersept said:


> What I thought would take about 30mins seemed to take over 1.5 hours to clean and dry, but put everything away just minutes which is a plus!


Remember thou, ONR just isn't a time saving alternative to a proper wash. I pretty much only ever use ONR these days, and it takes just as long using ONR as a normal wash when cleaning the 'comfy chauffeur e-class'

I just spend ages cleaning a car , but like you say, clearing up afterwards is so much easier!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I found that being extra careful with an ONR wash was what added time as it always feels a bit unnatural compare to the regime of the 2bm we've being using for years to avoid swirls to the paint. My ONR confidence has improved over the years of using it, I dont use it on the ceramic coated new car i bought but perfectly happy to use it on the runabout if its not too dirty.

I used it for a wing the other day (car was gonna be washed once the sun had got off it, we have little shade apart from early morning and evening), Managed to have a play with the machine polisher and see what combo im going to use for some enhancement when i get a week off. You can pre-soak and do more panels when the sun is off it, problem i found with these sunny evenings when i did my dads car too late the other night was the bugs and flys seem to land on it and get stuck in the MF when your drying it if left too long


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I use ONR a lot as I am not able to park close enough to my water/electrics.

All the advice above is good imo. If the car is really dirty you definitely need a bucket full of the ONR solution to hand and a decent pump sprayer. I spray the roof, let it dwell a minute or two then douse with plenty of ONR solution with either MF or really soft open sponge.
I do each panel the same way and dry each off as I go. It's always a gleaming finish ready to take a spritz of my favourite QD or gloss enhancer.

Harry


----------

